# Chartreux



## devais (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi sorry if this is posted in the wrong place - i'm a newbie so admin please feel free to move

We lost our cat last April - she was very special and very similiar to a Chartreux. We are aware that the Chartreux is not a registered breed in the UK or Ireland but we would like to find out if there is anyone breeding these? 

Our cat had such a great personality(extremely loyal and very humanlike!!) and lookswise and personality wise the Chartreux seems similiar.

While there are breeders in France, there is of course the issue of quarantine.

If anyone can help we would really appreciate it, thanks


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Just a quick one for you i have looked on the web on the usual sites that i check for what cats are for sale etc, and unfoortunatly no body seems to have any for sale at the moment. Web page pets4u is good, i would keep trying this. Hopefully someone on this site will be able to help you

good luck


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have never even heard of this breed but I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

If you were to import, I would imagine that you could do it through a pet passport??? That would mean you wouldn't get a kitten though.

Have you thought about other breeds? Like the Russian Blue?

I did a bit of googling for you & came across this.

The Garden of England Cat Club :: Chartreux

Hopefully the lady on there can at least point you in the direction of somewhere if you are really committed to the breed.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I've found a website for a UK breeder of Chartreux - they are in partnership with another cattery in Holland, and brought the first Chartreux to the UK. So they would be a good place to start, and could advise about importing if you wished to go down that route.

Ronan
Their stud cat is magnificent!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous breed!! Good luck! Let us know if you get one.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

They are beautiful cats !!

They look like a mixture between a British Blue Shorthair and a Russian Blue to me so maybe one of them breeds would be easier to find?


----------



## devais (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone!!

Yes they are a beautiful breed but quite different to the British Blue and Russian Blue.

I will try all the suggestions given - thanks!

I would like a kitten as we already have 2 cats and while I'm pretty sure they will be pretty accommodating to a new arrival, sometimes it can be hit or miss with a new mature cat fitting in


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have PM'd you.


----------



## devais (Aug 12, 2009)

Just to show you a picture of my last cat. When we found her she was completely unsocialised and it took us ages to even get near enough to touch her. The perseverance was worth it though and we had her for many years


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww she is lovely.

Has similar fur colour as one of my cats, pic below.


----------



## truth42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am also trying to find a Chartreux breeder in the UK.

Can anyone please help?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

If you were to choose a British Blue I would suggest you handle your kitten alot as they can be very distant and aloof. Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always wanted a Charteux but most people I have talked to haven't heard of the breed. They are so gorgeous.

Good luck in finding one, let us know how you get on


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

On googling Chartreux breeders - the following came up though the first one so far as I can see, only breed British Shorthairs but may be worth sending an e-mail to check.
FELESAMOR BRITISH SHORTHAIR CATS

You could try the following - it is off the old Our Cats website so don't know if they are still breeding.

Jo Parker 
Warlingham, Surrey

Tel: 01883 626495
E-Mail: [email protected]
Website: http://www.huimao.co.uk 
Breeds: Chartreux, Benedictine

Myself and two other breeders in the UK breed this unique french breed 'Chartreux'(the Benedictine is a Chartreux with semi long hair), we have at least 2/3 litters a year.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought chartreux is recognised by TICA... perhaps get in touch with them to see if they can put you in contact with any uk breeders. If there are none in the uk, then perhaps they can help you find a breeder to import your kitten from.

edit to say this is one of the international cat clubs. An email to these guys might give you an idea if there are any registered in the uk.
http://chartreux.cat.free.fr/contacter.html


----------

